# Which coupon would you use?



## o2284200 (Mar 1, 2017)

If you know you need a repair (see: http://www.houserepairtalk.com/showthread.php?t=21163), but it's also time to have your yearly "tune up",  during which the tech will obviously find an issue...
Which coupon would you use?

*1) **FREE a/c service call *with repair**
Valid with repair only. Coupon must be presented at time of service. Cannot be combined with other offers or discounts. Some restrictions apply.

*2) ** $89.00 **Heating and Cooling Tune-up!*
 19-Point Heating or Cooling Tune-Up
Breakdown & Utility Bill Savings Guarantee!
(Reg. $136, Save $47)
  Coupon must be presented at time of service. Cannot be combined with other offers or discounts. Some restrictions apply.


----------



## kok328 (Mar 1, 2017)

Is the service call more than $47?
I don't see anything on the 19 point inspection that can't be DIY or is a common problem.


----------



## o2284200 (Mar 1, 2017)

kok328 said:


> Is the service call more than $47?
> I don't see anything on the 19 point inspection that can be DIY or is a common problem.


Yes, if I don't do repair, the service call is $89.


----------



## kok328 (Mar 1, 2017)

If you have a DMM with an amp clamp, you can do all 19 points of inspection yourself. 
If you know what part is bad you can replace that yourself too as long as specialized equipment is not needed. 
What do you know/suspect to be bad?


----------



## nealtw (Mar 1, 2017)

kok328 said:


> If you have a DMM with an amp clamp, you can do all 19 points of inspection yourself.
> If you know what part is bad you can replace that yourself too as long as specialized equipment is not needed.
> What do you know/suspect to be bad?



http://www.houserepairtalk.com/showthread.php?t=21163


----------

